# Leave of absence



## Warrigal (Dec 14, 2018)

Hubby and I are going on a cruise around Tassie, starting tomorrow. We'll be away for a week  and then Christmas/Boxing Day will be upon us. I may go quiet for a while but I will be neither sick nor sulking. I will be too entertained with other things to post for the duration.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2018)

Have a great time Warri...I have some friends in Tassie, I'd love to go there one day. I  Hope you thoroughly enjoy it...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2018)

Enjoy your cruise, Warrigal. I hear it's very nice in Tassie right now. My friends are in and around Hobart. Wish I'd gone there while I lived in SA.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 14, 2018)

*Thanks  for letting us know. If you read this before you leave, enjoy the trip and we expect a full report and a picture or two upon your return.

That being said, How dare you let real life get in the way of your life here at the Senior Forums.  

Just kidding, see you after the holiday.
*


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 14, 2018)

Have fun!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 14, 2018)

Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 14, 2018)

How lovely Warrigal. Have a wonderful time. How exciting.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 15, 2018)

Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2018)

:bonvoyage:


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks everyone, for the good wishes. Waiting now for the shuttle bus to take us to the ship in Sydney Harbour.

Just time enough for me to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## gennie (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks and have a great trip.


----------



## twinkles (Dec 16, 2018)

warrigal have a good time and merry christmas and happy new year


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 18, 2018)

It is now Wednesday Australian time and we spent yesterday at Hobart, the capital city of Tasmania and today we are at Port Arthur, the site of a notorious prison where transported convicts who offended in the colonies were sent for rehabilitation. However, the treatment they received here was tantamount to mental cruelty in that they were never allowed to have contact with any other prisoners. It was considered more humane than flogging but was actually a form of psychological torture. 

It became a delelict ruin later and then an historic site popular with tourists. It was here that Australia's last gun massacre occurred in 1996 when a weird fellow by the name of Martin Bryant systemattically shot anyone in sight, killing 35 and wounding 23. Thie event resulted in national laws concerning gun ownership that have had the effect of making Australia a safer place than it was before.

It is hard, walking around this well kept site, to imagine such an horrific scene on that fateful day.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm back home. The washing is all done and I've been down the street to replenish the larder.

I'm bushed. I need a holiday.

Seriously though, the cruise was most enjoyable and I saw some very interesting films. 
We plan to do it again late next year, destination immaterial.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2018)

Welcome back Warri...that's the problem with holidays, you always need one to get over the last one... .. I hope someone else is hosting your Christmas dinner this year ..


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2018)

Welcome home Warri.......:hatoff:


----------

